

At 71, Physics Professor Is a Web Star - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/12/19/education/19physics.html?ex=1355720400&en=78ff7cb6a94cd7b1&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
pius
He's not only a phenomenal teacher, but also an extremely nice guy. I had him
as a recitation instructor (imagine that -- Walter Lewin teaching a freshman
physics section, rather than being the main lecturer!) and for _years_ after,
he would e-mail the people from our section about interesting physics news,
meteor showers, and the like.

------
uuilly
When I took electricity and magnetism I was on the rocks at E school. I
decided that rather than learn the material I would memorize problems to pass
tests and save time. I ended up doing very well in the class but I didn't
learn a thing. So a few months ago I started watching Lewin on iTunes U. He is
everything that is right about a teacher. Passionate, engaged and focused on
imparting the general concepts before the details. It's been a real (and free)
pleasure watching him.

------
RyanGWU82
I just watched one of the videos and wow, he _is_ a pretty awesome teacher. I
generally can't stand studying physical sciences, but I'd be very interested
in watching more of his lecturers.

